# Detailer's Domain: Porsche Cayman S Clean up



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Porsche Cayman S
Requirements: 1 step polish, Swissvax Concorso, brighten up wheels, interior clean and condition

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Swissvax Concorso
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Swissvax Concorso
Adam's Super VRT
Swissvax Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Adam's Leather Cleaner
Adam's Leather Conditioner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Prep: Wash/Decon/Autoscrub/Wheels/Tires

















Rinsed









Dried

















Heating up the decals to remove them. (per customer request)

























Removing the ones on the door

















After polishing









Uber Green Pad with Sonax 3/6 and Griots









Wolf's Glass Guard applied









Lips needing some work









Swissvax Metal Polish

















50/50 picture of the lip

























Swissvax Metal Polish was used on the exhaust tips as well.









All done


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job.
The Cayman looks really fantastic:thumb:
I don´t like the Cayman in white, but this one looks is nice


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

wow! :argie:
Great job and result even though its a white!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome car, great work :thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

nice work there...fantastic look car


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job and have to say this cayman looks fantastic


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

this is the only time ive ever wanted a Cayman more than a 911 !!


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

That GT gear turns this car into something else!! Great work, amazing car


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Superb result.
Rims must have been a real cnt.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks stunning that :thumb:


----------

